# Slingshot rifle tubes



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

Whats a good tube to use for a slingshot rifle to give maximum power. I have used bands before but don't like them, you get a nice combination then the bands eventually tear and need plenty of care in that they go sticky more than tubes. Just getting used to them and you have to start all over gain. 
I have had quite a lot of success with tubes with a normal slingshot but cant seen to get the power with a slingshot rifle with the same combo of tube single tube 2040 is there anything a bit stronger anyone can recommend rather than use mutable tubes each side. 
I did see some thicker excise bands on the market has anyone tried them rather than the much thinner bands slingshot users use.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Depends on what you ae doing (bigger tubes for bigger shot.). There are pseudo tapers, tube in a tube etc. Check out slingshotmarksman.com. A 3050 or 3060 is a good start for 8mm steel. They were the standard tubes I got with my rifle. Not many people have those rifles are on here. I think I was one of the first to really work it out with the bands.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/114302-flymars-hunting-slingshot-rifle-double-safety-device-newest-slingshot-gun-terminator/

These numbers are the diameter. 3mm inner 5mm out (3050). Something like that.

I read your post in that link, You might want to talk to robbo, he has had success with a home built slingshot rifle.

Salutations.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I use spear gun tubing on my spear gun but it takes both hands an everything you have to cock it.


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

What size is spear gun tubing. Might have a go at both, see how i get on.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I bought the 9/16 because I wanted to try single tube, where mine came with double.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B086Q7GWV2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

But there are tons of choices and types
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Spear+gun+tubing&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I found a 3050 tubing is superior to 1842. Get more speed with less draw weight and I lost a good long time.


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks guys for your help and a happy new year to you for 2021. I might also have a go at Linatex.


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

I dug out the slingshot rifle again and tried some Barrnet wrist band slingshot tubes and found them to be the perfect choice, more power and accuracy these tubes more suited to sling shot rifles than hand forks.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Greetings Topfmine. I agree. Because the rifle can hold more weight accurately. Heavier is the way to go. I shoot 1mm Sheshou guru with 10mm steel.


----------

